# Is there a PSI Rep on IAP?



## renowb (Sep 20, 2011)

Is there someone to represent PSI here? I just wanted to say that every vendor I buy from on IAP ships fast! I am very happy with you guys/gals here. PSI is another story. Is there a PSI rep here?


----------



## Justturnin (Sep 20, 2011)

What I have found w/ PSI is if you take the $7.95 shipping it goes out ups w/in a couple of days and UPS will eat up the entire 7-10 business days. I got to where I selct the priority and get it w/in a couple of days, only cost $.50-1.00 more to ship priority.

Ohh yea.  I am not a PSI rep.


----------



## ed4copies (Sep 20, 2011)

Mr. Ed Levy (vice-president and owner of PSI) comes by sometimes.  He was very visible when the talk about the new metal products was taking place.  When there are problems, you may want to PM him.


----------



## D.Oliver (Sep 20, 2011)

Better than a rep.
http://www.penturners.org/forum/member.php?u=5484


----------



## its_virgil (Sep 20, 2011)

FYI: There are several vendors that sell PSI mdse and they have most everything PSI carries or can get it. They are often cheaper than PSI, ship quicker, and take care of problems promptly.
Do a good turn daily!
Don



renowb said:


> Is there someone to represent PSI here? I just wanted to say that every vendor I buy from on IAP ships fast! I am very happy with you guys/gals here. PSI is another story. Is there a PSI rep here?


----------



## Craftdiggity (Sep 20, 2011)

I am in the minority here, but I have never had a problem with PSI shipping.  I order and receive the package three or four days later.  I never upgrade from the $7.95 either.


----------



## eldee (Sep 20, 2011)

A few years back, PSI shipped to the Richmond, VA area very quickly. I was surprised at how much longer it takes to get to me in IL.


----------



## RDH79 (Sep 20, 2011)

Craftdiggity said:


> I am in the minority here, but I have never had a problem with PSI shipping.  I order and receive the package three or four days later.  I never upgrade from the $7.95 either.



Chris You should get it quicker than that. You are only 1 1/2 hrs from PSI


----------



## 76winger (Sep 20, 2011)

I always use the standard 7.95 (USPS priority mail ???) shipping and always have it in a couple days as well. I think this used to be the standard $7.50 about a year ago, but I've notice they have a cut-rate shipping now, which I suspect would be a lot slower. But in three years using what I consider the standard non-expedited shipping, I've always got my orders in 2-3 days. 

I'll mention my recent orders from Berea, Exotics and Laserlinez has all come in unexpectedly quick and thank them for their EXCEPTIONAL shipping speed. But I don't have complaints about PSI shipping, it's a little slower, but not exceptionally slow. 

I might also add I order my supplies a couple weeks before I need them, so I'm not chomping at the bit waiting on anything. And if somethings for a custom order for a customer of mine, I let them know that supplies may take up to a week to come in, so I usually end up having the piece done early (something I learned from Scotty on Star Trek....). :biggrin:


----------



## arioux (Sep 20, 2011)

its_virgil said:


> FYI: There are several vendors that sell PSI mdse and they have most everything PSI carries or can get it. They are often cheaper than PSI, ship quicker, and take care of problems promptly.
> Do a good turn daily!
> Don
> 
> ...



I'll second that


----------



## 76winger (Sep 20, 2011)

its_virgil said:


> FYI: *There are several vendors that sell PSI mdse and they have most everything PSI carries or can get it.* They are often cheaper than PSI, ship quicker, and take care of problems promptly.
> Do a good turn daily!
> Don
> 
> ...



I have to respectfully disagree with this statement. I haven't seen anyone who sells more than a small portion of PSI's lineup and none that sell any of their higher-end kits. There's a lot of variations that look close but have different names and different trim. But maybe I just haven't found those suppliers you speak of yet.


----------



## its_virgil (Sep 20, 2011)

If you don't see what you want on the websites then pick up the phone and call and ask. That's what I do. I don't make the higher end PSI kits but everything else I've wanted I've gotten. I suppose the higher end kits are available also. Could be wrong.
Do a good turn daily!
Don



76winger said:


> its_virgil said:
> 
> 
> > FYI: *There are several vendors that sell PSI mdse and they have most everything PSI carries or can get it.* They are often cheaper than PSI, ship quicker, and take care of problems promptly.
> ...


----------



## randywa (Sep 20, 2011)

76winger said:


> its_virgil said:
> 
> 
> > FYI: *There are several vendors that sell PSI mdse and they have most everything PSI carries or can get it.* They are often cheaper than PSI, ship quicker, and take care of problems promptly.
> ...


 

I believe Wood-n-Whimsies carrys almost all of the PSI line, for a better price on most items. http://www.woodnwhimsies.com/psi.html


----------



## kovalcik (Sep 20, 2011)

Woodturningz.com also carries a lot of the PSI line.  It is not all on their website though, so you have to call.  I have had very good luck with them.


----------



## hanau (Sep 20, 2011)

I was reminded last week when I placed my order last Monday.Why I shouldn't order from them again. They ship slow as $%^&.


Finally called Friday and they said the warehouse was backed up and it was shipping later that day. I wanted to cancel it but they wouldn't let me since it was in process.
Hopefully I will remember not to order from them again.
My money will go to others from now on.

ETA I did get my stuff today.


----------



## toolcrazy (Sep 20, 2011)

My experience with PSI shipping is if you use the $7.95 I get it in 7 to 10 days. Their, when we get around to it, shipping.

If I select the $8.95 USPS Priority, I get it in 2 to 3 days. I'm a bit impatient, so I am now using the faster shipping. Why not, it is about what everyone else charges (with some exceptions).


----------



## hanau (Sep 20, 2011)

IF the shipping options for my last order where for $1 or $2 more I would of chosen the priority shipping. But $9 more not.
The problem wasn't the shipping time with my order it was the slow getting my order together and getting it to UPS (that is also who delivered a package that I order on Friday charge 8.66) .

Ground Shipping ($7.95)
U.S.P.S. Priority Mail® ($16.85)
UPS 3 Day Select ($24.38)
UPS 2nd Day Air ($29.27)
UPS Next Day Air Saver ($73.94)


----------



## snyiper (Sep 21, 2011)

I believe Wood-n-Whimsies carrys almost all of the PSI line, for a better price on most items. http://www.woodnwhimsies.com/psi.html[/quote]

I have to agree Wood and Whimsis sells everything PSI does even if they dont show it. They will also tell you if they cannot beat PSI's price on something usually a special. Their shipping is awesome and very fast. Im not so sure PSI is really that slow or are our vendors here just that much faster?


----------



## TellicoTurning (Sep 21, 2011)

Craftdiggity said:


> I am in the minority here, but I have never had a problem with PSI shipping.  I order and receive the package three or four days later.  I never upgrade from the $7.95 either.



I'm in the same minority... I have no complaints about any of the companies I order from with their shipping... I plan on the order taking 3-7 days to arrive and most if not all have arrived in that time frame.... I'm retired, never in that big of a hurry.... I guess because I have more time than money.


----------



## clapiana (Sep 21, 2011)

if i am forced i go to psi otherwise i agree Wood-n-Whimsies is excellent.


----------



## nava1uni (Sep 21, 2011)

I shop PSI and they ship to my side of the country in just a few days.  I place an order on Monday and received a email saying my package has shipped yesterday.  It took less then 1 day for it to ship.  Their customer service has always been good.  I also use the other vendors and nothing seems to take long to get to me.


----------



## Carl Fisher (Sep 21, 2011)

I just have to voice the same frustration.  There are certain things I like ordering from PSI but my last order took 5 days before they even sent me the shipping notification.  Tack on the slowness of ground shipping and it's 1 1/2 - 2 weeks before I see my order.

I'll start looking into Wood-n-Whimsies a bit more.  Everyone else I order from typically has it to me within the week even with ground shipping.


----------



## kovalcik (Sep 21, 2011)

My biggest problem with PSI is not that some things take a week to ship, but that they don't tell you.  If they sent me an email saying that a part is delayed, then I would have less of a problem.  PSI really needs to work on their fulfillment procedures. They have improved since I first started ordering, but they still have a ways to go.  That is why I place most of my PSI orders through Woodturningz. They always ship the same day and there has only been one PSI item I was not able to get from them because it was out of stock.


----------



## Carl Fisher (Sep 21, 2011)

I don't disagree with that.  If they told you that items will ship in 4-5 business days, or at least update you with an email, then expectations would be set and nobody would think twice.

In this day of internet ordering, we're typically used to product shipping in 1-2 days and I think that's what we've all come to expect.


----------



## TheRealSmith (Sep 21, 2011)

PSI has always shipped my orders fast. And I have received excellent customer service. In over 3 yrs of dealing with them I have been very satisfied. But honestly I have received excellent service from all the major suppliers. Must be real lucky I guess.... No complaints here


----------



## InvisibleMan (Sep 21, 2011)

I place my order, sit back, relax, forget all about it, and BOOM!.....one day I get a package!  I can barely contain my excitement as I furiously tear at the box, desperate to fondle unimaginable treasures inside!  What will it be? Who knows!?  I have terrible long term memory.


----------



## shortcast (Sep 22, 2011)

Count me among those growing more and more unhappy with PSI. 

I placed an online order last week. Next day I get a call from a customer service rep explaining, "That item should not even be on the website, it has been discontinued for some time." Ok, minor frustration. 

Then I placed an order mid morning on Monday the 19th. As of this posting, the PSI website indicates that the order has not shipped. In my mind, 48 hrs is ample time for a vendor to process an order.

Maybe there are extenuating circumstances (as in understandable, but temporary) for all the delays listed in this thread. However, as one member said already, notification that an order is going to exceed normal shipping times would be a welcome courtesy.


----------



## ohiococonut (Sep 22, 2011)

I've never had a problem with PSI. I understand if they have to ship to other vendors as well as customers it's going to take some time. At least they email me when my order is shipped and I allow for the delay BEFORE ordering. 

It's the delivery services that gives me fits! UPS refuses to acknowledge my address so I have to track it on-line and wait on my porch the day of deliver otherwise it goes to a house three houses away. I live near the corner on East Chuch St. and there is also a West Church St. The problem is there is only 5 houses on West Church St. and one has the same house number as mine. My street is East Church St. and there are about 20 houses but it doesn't show up on any system. I can see the house where my deliverys ALWAYS go and it's frustrating as hell 

THEN, there's the US Postal Service 
Here's the latest tracking info I got.......

Detailed Results:
*




**



**



**Processed through Sort Facility, September 20, 2011, 11:19 pm, PHILADELPHIA, PA 19116*
*



**Processed through Sort Facility, September 16, 2011, 10:45 pm, PHILADELPHIA, PA 19116*
*



**Accepted at origin sort facility, September 16, 2011, 10:45 pm, PHILADELPHIA, PA 19116*
*



**Shipment Accepted, September 16, 2011, 6:42 pm, PHILADELPHIA, PA 19176*
*



**Electronic Shipping Info Received, September 16, 2011*

My package "should" have been delivered on the 19th. It was processed through the sort facility on the 16th. Then processed through the sort facility AGAIN on the 20th. Today's the 22nd, I called my PO and it hasn't arrived. My *&%$#* package is *STILL* there! 

*AAAAAAAAAaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhh!*

******EDIT*

Hold the phone. Just got done talking to my Postmaster and it doesn't look good for PSI. There may be a new thread coming tomorrow. Needless to say I'm NOT a happy camper


----------



## BW Design Works (Sep 22, 2011)

I have had problems like most here. I've tried ordering from both the website and calling them, no difference in turn around time. I live on the west coast and have called at 6:00 or 7:00 am in hopes that they can process the order that day but no luck. It seems like it takes them a few days to even get the order started then the long ship time on top of that. They always have an excuse about why it's taking so long. There are some great vendors here that do sell the same products and ship very fast. I just recently ordered from Ed at Exotics and was extreemly happy with thte service and turn around.


----------



## moke (Sep 22, 2011)

I place very few orders with them, but some where along the line in a thread on here someone said to call in your orders and they were faster that way.  I have had pretty decent luck with that.


----------



## bobjackson (Sep 22, 2011)

I order form PSI a lot and never have had a problem with shipping. Maybe because I'm fairly close?  Always have had great service.


----------



## renowb (Sep 22, 2011)

Don't get me started on tracking numbers! I recently shipped a package to Great Britain.  So I filled out the triplicate CN22? form, took it to the post office and mailed it. My customer emails for a tracking number. I email him the tracking number. He emails back saying that the number must be wrong because it says the package was mailed in July and was in Missouri!! 
Sure enough, I check the number at USPS and he was right! I take the receipt back to the post office and the girl looks it up and it says the same thing! Is there such a thing as duplicate tracking numbers?  He eventually got the package but you can still check that tracking number and it still says shipped in July! (I shipped it in September, this month)




ohiococonut said:


> I've never had a problem with PSI. I understand if they have to ship to other vendors as well as customers it's going to take some time. At least they email me when my order is shipped and I allow for the delay BEFORE ordering.
> 
> It's the delivery services that gives me fits! UPS refuses to acknowledge my address so I have to track it on-line and wait on my porch the day of deliver otherwise it goes to a house three houses away. I live near the corner on East Chuch St. and there is also a West Church St. The problem is there is only 5 houses on West Church St. and one has the same house number as mine. My street is East Church St. and there are about 20 houses but it doesn't show up on any system. I can see the house where my deliverys ALWAYS go and it's frustrating as hell
> 
> ...


----------



## Chatham PenWorks (Sep 22, 2011)

renowb said:


> Don't get me started on tracking numbers! I recently shipped a package to Great Britain.  So I filled out the triplicate CN22? form, took it to the post office and mailed it. My customer emails for a tracking number. I email him the tracking number. He emails back saying that the number must be wrong because it says the package was mailed in July and was in Missouri!!
> Sure enough, I check the number at USPS and he was right! I take the receipt back to the post office and the girl looks it up and it says the same thing! Is there such a thing as duplicate tracking numbers?  He eventually got the package but you can still check that tracking number and it still says shipped in July! (I shipped it in September, this month)
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, USPS does seem to recycle tracking numbers, at least international. I went through the same thing a few years ago with a package shipped to Canada.


----------



## Turned Around (Sep 22, 2011)

the only problem i have with PSI is shipping. i can order something monday morning, not get a confirmation of the order till wednesday, shipping notification on friday, and it's at my door around tuesday the next week. IF i'm lucky, that's how it goes. I order from CSUSA, get it on my doorstep 2 days later.


----------



## Jim Smith (Sep 22, 2011)

Like many others here, my only problem with PSI is their slow shipping.  I placed an order on the 3rd and didn't even receive shipping confirmation until the 9th.  Then it took another 8 days for the package to arrive.  A total of 15 days from ordering to receiving.

I do most of my shopping via the internet and many of the vendors send shipping confirmation within a couple of hours of the order being placed.  Of course that may mean the package still has to be entered into the shippers system, but at least I know that the order has been filled and is on its way to me.  I suspect that if PSI streamlined its process for filling orders and getting them shipped out, they would have a lot more business.  

Jim Smith


----------



## Smitty37 (Sep 22, 2011)

*How did you mail it?*



renowb said:


> Don't get me started on tracking numbers! I recently shipped a package to Great Britain. So I filled out the triplicate CN22? form, took it to the post office and mailed it. My customer emails for a tracking number. I email him the tracking number. He emails back saying that the number must be wrong because it says the package was mailed in July and was in Missouri!!
> Sure enough, I check the number at USPS and he was right! I take the receipt back to the post office and the girl looks it up and it says the same thing! Is there such a thing as duplicate tracking numbers? He eventually got the package but you can still check that tracking number and it still says shipped in July! (I shipped it in September, this month)
> 
> 
> ...


 
What class of mail did you use....tracking is not available for most common international parcel mail classes.  If you used form CN22 (Which is for first class, flat rate envelope and small flat rate box) there is no tracking per se.  You can usually see where it got to a sort facility where it goes into the international arena and then it is gone.


----------



## maxman400 (Sep 23, 2011)

I placed an order with PSI last Friday (9-16-2011) in the AM it shipped in the PM 9-20-2011 by UPS, Estimated delivery will be 9-27-2011.

I placed an order with CSUSA on Sunday 9-18-2011 in the PM, it shipped on 9-19-2011 in the AM. I got it on 9-21-2011 in the PM by USPS. I have already drilled and tubed two blanks will turn them tomorrow. :biggrin:

Still waiting on UPS.:sleepy:


----------



## ohiococonut (Sep 24, 2011)

My package finally showed up today the 24th. As it turns out it was the Postal Service's fault. The package was clearly marked with the right address from PSI and the Priority label was clearly marked with the correct address. How the US Postal Service could misread the label TWICE and hold my package for 5 more days is beyond me. It was not PSI's fault so I still haven't had problems with their service.


----------

